
ImGui: Bloat-Free Immediate Mode Graphical UI for C++ with Minimal Dependencies - based2
https://github.com/ocornut/imgui
======
billconan
I made a similar thing (c++ opengl gui) and ported it to webassembly

[http://shi-yan.github.io/AssortedWidgets/](http://shi-
yan.github.io/AssortedWidgets/)

